# Una invitación para la creación de una biblioteca virtual.



## krotalon (May 27, 2009)

Saludos a todos. Ultimamente me he dado a la tarea de ordenar un poco mis documentos y libros de electronica en pdf y los he empezado a subir a mi skydrive, empezando una biblioteca virtual. Invito a los compañeros presentes que se unan al esfuerzo para crear la biblioteca virtual de electronica mas completa que pueda haber.
Interesados?


----------



## electrodan (May 27, 2009)

Ten en cuenta siempre, que copiar libros con copyright es ilegal. Espero que entiendas eso.


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

concuerdo con electrodan...


----------



## krotalon (May 27, 2009)

Ok, pero podemos hacer una biblioteca de los compilados de libros. Sobre todo por las diferencias de idioma.


----------



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

"Ten en cuenta siempre, que copiar libros con copyright es ilegal. Espero que entiendas eso. "

Podemos poner su fuente o mantener El autor original del libro.

Mas bien podemos algunos libros como tienen autor... ponemos como recopilado (libros), etc.


----------

